# 'he doesn't normally like to play..'



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I apologise in advance if this is a stupid question...


I've been walking Herc at a few places recently that have a lot of other dogs there. Over the last few weeks I've met countless dog owners who have said: 'My dog normally doesn't like playing with other dogs, he normally snaps/growls/runs off etc. But he seems to want to play with yours! Why is that?' This is while H and said dog are puppy dancing/chasing each other etc. 

TBH I have no idea why this is the case. I know H is pretty submissive but he's excessively playful and I imagined his temperament might be a bit annoying for the older, grumpier dog. Or maybe it's a vizsla thing..


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We also hear it lot. People actually change their directions to walk with us so their dogs can play with my Vizsla boy. Vizslas are just so full of life; this must be contagious! 

My boy plays well with dogs of all sizes, small and large ones. On Sunday we met about hundred dogs on our two and half hours walk. One owner had a hard time to separate her small terrier glued to my boy and ended up carrying it away. Then there was a two year old black Great Dane who wanted to paly with my 11-months old V. They played and run so well together that one older lady asked if they were related ;D It was cute to see how this 130-pound Dane tried to help my 50-pound boy to hunt in the bushes. My boy was trying to move silently and the black giant followed him crashing the branches on his way  My V. plays well with most of the dogs; many times we ended up with a number of dogs and need to go back and return them to their owners (other dogs actually follow us and jump into our car!). But there are also a small number of dogs that my boy either trying to avoid or growls back if cornered (two Akitas, one German Shepard). Interestingly, these very dogs also have problems with other dogs as well and in many cases their owners admit that their dogs are trouble. When I recognize these dogs now, I try to change directions so my boy would not have bad experience.


----------

